

The last free people on the planet - mrpixel
http://blogs.plos.org/neuroanthropology/2011/02/09/%E2%80%98the-last-free-people-on-the-planet%E2%80%99/

======
mrleinad
This is something that has been already discussed here in HN:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2181315>

